# God is the spice of life



## Willem van Oranje (Apr 10, 2010)

In this great green world of ours, there are many good and worthy pleasures that we enjoy every day. We enjoy family, friends, the marriage union with all its benefits and delights, the sunshine, trees, birds and fishes, food and drink, art, music, natural aromas, the unique ex...pression and cultures ... Read more: musings from reformed.us


----------

